
It's a Recession (Officially) - Since last December - MaysonL
http://wwwdev.nber.org/dec2008.html
======
FiReaNG3L
Well its about time they tell us - not that anyone couldn't tell you the same
thing. Experts, sigh.

~~~
brandonkm
A lot of times I wonder if the so called experts really are experts.

~~~
FiReaNG3L
I think they're really good at telling us what happened, but really bad at
predicting anything. After all, if they were able to, they'd probably not
doing that job, they'd be rich instead.

~~~
wmeredith
That doesn't make them experts, that just makes them _me_.

------
unexpected
maxklein, if you read this, please tell me how this latest update is
"propaganda for our election cycle"

(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=326852>)

